# 5-10 g/hL



## Ernest T Bass

What does - 5-10 g/hL - mean, and can someone transpose it to something that is meaninful as far as how much of what to add to one gallon of wine? It was mentioned in the directions for adding sparkolloid.

Semper Fi


----------



## BobF

According to fermcalc: 
5g/hL = .1893 g/gallon
10g/hL = .3785 g/gallon

http://web2.airmail.net/sgross/fermcalc/index.html


----------



## Rocky

g/hL is "grams per hundred liters."


----------



## jet

Rocky said:


> g/hL is "grams per hundred liters."



True, although technically hL stands for hectoliter.


----------

